
The Government Gave Big Oil the Power to Prosecute Its Biggest Critic - pizza
https://prospect.org/power/chevron-big-oil-power-prosecute-its-biggest-critic/
======
pizza
This case is insane to me.

Not only did the government allow Chevron to prosecute him in their place, the
judge overseeing Donziger's case openly blogged in support of Chevron,
suggested to Chevron what they should file against Donziger, and the judge
even put him under house arrest in contempt of court _BEFORE_ the trial even
began, something for which apparently there is no precedent in the history of
the United States.

